
Best practices are not one-size-fits-all - nicol4s_c
https://nikodoko.com/posts/beware-best-practices/
======
themodelplumber
Good points! I remember when I picked up an enterprise CMS project from
another web developer, long ago. Gradually it dawned on me that while the CMS
supported and even mandated lots of enterprise-level best practices, and that
"felt good" in a CV/resume-sort-of-way, it was also probably about one big
update away from breaking in a few key places that would take an entire team
of developers to fix.

One of our most powerful third-party components used with this system had
already been sold to a third party, who seem to have purchased it solely for
the mailing list, and shortly thereafter started sending us spam emails for
telecommunications hardware.

The more I talked to developers and especially evangelists of this software,
the more they pointed me to the "holy scripture" best practices. Eventually I
decided to move to something comparatively lightweight and flexible, and we've
been with that for almost 10 years now without so much as a hint of a system-
breaking update. I can't speak a yes/no to every best practice, but I can say
we have thought about most of them and developed a nuanced position that is at
least somewhere in between.

